# Vomit/Diarrhea/Discharge - About to give birth or sick?



## SkylinePigeon9797

We adopted (stray) Lucy on Feb. 15th and could tell she was pregnant. (We have taken her to a vet for a check up about a week ago and aside from worms she is healthy.) We have no idea of her due date.

I came home yesterday to find something on the bathroom floor (we keep her litter box in the tub) that was clear-ish, thick and had no strong odor. A mucus type smell, not at all like poop or pee and it was not strong or unpleasant. She seemed fine.

This morning there were 4 or 5 spots on the mats where she had either vomited or had some type of discharge. All clear perhaps with a little foam looking residue and none of them smelled bad. I could tell the consistency because they where all on the sheet I spread on the floor. She had not touched her wet (so I through it out) or dry food.

I had to go to work and am home now for lunch. When I came home I found a murky, runny brown puddle just outside the litter box. (She misses when she poos sometimes, I have been planning to switch her to a rubber maid container litter box so she won't miss anymore.) I dabbed a tissue in it to see what it smelled like and this I'm pretty sure is diarrhea, but it wasn't too strong, not nearly as strong as her usual poo. There were no more "discharges" on the floor though.

The kittens are very visible in her tummy and I can feel them kicking a LOT. She may have eaten a tiny bit of her dry food today, but not much at all. Her behavior hasn't been very different that I can tell. That is everything I think... are these signs that she is about to have the kittens or is she sick?


----------



## Tiikiri

I believe before giving birth a mucus plug is expelled. Is she having contractions? Have you looked at her vulva to see if it is dialated? Does she have a place to give birth?
I worry about the brown puddle, because sometimes they can start labor and have a dead kitten stuck in the birth canal. If there were a dead/decomposing kitten it could kill the entire litter. Get your kitty to the vet ASAP!!! Please.
This isn't something you can diagnose over the internet...


----------



## catloverami

Some non-odorous discharge is normal. Sounds like she is very close to kittening. Set up a cardboard box, cut out a section for her to go in and out if the box is tall. You really don't want her jumping in and out, but stepping into it. Box should be at least 24" long and almost as wide. Line with sections of newspaper and shred some of the paper on top. After kittens are born, you can replace soiled newspaper with a cozy blanket. Good luck.

http://cats.about.com/od/reproduction/a/birthprocess.htm


----------



## SkylinePigeon9797

She didn't seem to be having contractions or nesting behavior. I do not know how to tell if she is dilated. And she does have a box to have them in. I am almost positive the brown stuff was diarrhea because it had a tapeworm segment in it and it was not on the floor like the other stuff, but obviously meant to go in the litter box. My biggest question is if it normal for a cat to vomit and have diarrhea before labor? And when the mucus plug is expelled, how much it is? This mucus stuff was about 1 or 2 tablespoons.


----------



## Tiikiri

First stage labour:

Birth begins with the onset of uterine contractions. During this stage the cervix begins to dilate (open). A clear, odourless discharge from the vagina is usually apparent. This discharge is known as the mucus plug & was in the cervix during pregnancy sealing the uterus from the vagina. As the first stage progresses, contractions will become closer & closer together.
Second stage labour:

Contractions become stronger & closer together & the cervix is fully dilated. The queen is ready to give birth. The kitten moves down the birth canal. Pressure on the cervix initiates an urge to push from the mother. You may see her visibly straining to push the kitten out. The kitten's water bag (or bubble) is normally seen at the vulva, these burst & some fluid will be cleaned up by the queen. It takes around three pushes for the kitten to be delivered.
The queen will tear & lick the membranes from the face & body which will stimulate breathing.
Second stage usually takes around 5 minutes to 1 hour. If a hasn't been born after an hour it is time to call your veterinarian.

My notes... Make sure there is a placenta for every kitten. You don't want any of them retained. Normally about 24 hours before birth the cat's temperature will drop to around 99 degrees. If you have a rectal thermometer you could take her temp. 
You probably don't have long before the kittens are born. Keep us posted.


----------



## SkylinePigeon9797

I'm beginning to think it was an upset stomach. The only sign of possible labor was the not eating, but she is eating again now. Also, judging from the descriptions I found on mucus plugs, this was probably not the plug. I'm thinking the stuff on the floor was vomit and the stuff near the box was diarrhea. She seems fine, no signs of distress.


----------



## Sol

The odourless mucus stuff was probably the mucus plug and diarrhea is common just before giving birth. The body is emptying the intestines and preparing for birth. Vomiting can also occur anytime during pregnancy. If she seems to be doing well I wouldn't worry.


----------

